# Xbox 360 won't connect to the Internet



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

I got the new Xbox 360 with Kinect for Christmas. I am trying to connect to the internet to setup Xbox Live. The Xbox connects to the router and then the internet but not to Xbox Live. It gives me an error that the MTU must be set to Auto or higher than 1346. Mine is set to Auto.

Does anyone else have any other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Need more information to help you with this. 

Are you wired or wireless? What router are you using?


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

did you power cycle?

Turn off the modem
turn off the router
turn off the 360

Power them all back up (after about 30 seconds or until lights stop blinking on modem and router) in that same order?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Most of the time people get MTU errors are due to not having the right equipment. Connecting a switch to a modem things like that. It's possible there's a setting issue but until we know more it's just guessing. Given that this post is also 12 hours old I'm betting it's already resolved as a google search will help out as well.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm a network admin for a university. The students get MTU errors all the time on campus, and it's usually because part of the connection test requires a pingback to complete and we filter incoming ICMP at the outside firewall.

Just skip the test and try to log into Live normally.


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

I am using a Linksys E3000 router. I am connecting wireless.
I also have a motorola SBG900 Wireless cable modem.

I tried a power cycle and it didn't work.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

I had the same error on my XBOX and eventually discovered it to be the result of a slowly failing docsis 2 cable modem. I upgraded to a new Docsis 3 Motorola and it fixed my problem and helped my overall Internet speed tremendously.


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

Now the Xbox connects to the wireless network and the internet, but doesn't connect to Xbox LIVE. Could this be the cable modem? My computer recognizes the Xbox as a device. 

Do I need to be hooked up to "WideBand" internet to connect to Xbox Live?

Thank for all the information!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

ahrjmr said:


> Now the Xbox connects to the wireless network and the internet, but doesn't connect to Xbox LIVE. Could this be the cable modem? My computer recognizes the Xbox as a device.
> 
> Do I need to be hooked up to "WideBand" internet to connect to Xbox Live?
> 
> Thank for all the information!


This sounds like you need a software update for Live turn off the xbox and then turn it back on. Let it sit for 15 minutes and see if it prompts for a EULA agreement. If not I would look into getting a router or a new cable modem.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Perchance have you checked out www.xbox.com for help? They have a pretty good support tree there for those having difficulties connecting to XBOX Live... Not saying we can't help, but I was just wondering if you'd taken that step yet.

http://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-live/connecting/cant-connect-to-xbox-live-wizard


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

I finally can connect to Xbox Live!! I had to reset my modem and reinstall the software. The reason is that this modem had a firewall build in and I had to reconfigure it so Xbox Live could access it. I have had the modem for about 3 years and forgot about the firewall.

Thanks to everyone for all of your help!


----------

